# Baron Mount



## Cromwell (20. Oktober 2008)

Guten Abend liebe buffed Gemeinde, 

Ich hab mal eine frage an euch und zwar:

Ich würde mir gern das Baron mount aus strath (war da auch schon zig mal drinne), 
und würde gerne von euch wissen, ob man um das zu bekommen bei einer bestimmten Fraktion
ruf braucht oder das teil einfach nur eine be(scheidene) dropschance hat.

Würde mich auf eine hilfreiche und vor allem flamefreie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Antwort freuen.

So long
Crom


----------



## Pala_mit_Gummihammer (20. Oktober 2008)

sehr bescheidene droprate. Hab es letztens endlich bekommen *freu* war insgesamt so um die 100 mal drinne xD


----------



## Freebs (20. Oktober 2008)

Dropchance soll angeblich höher sein, wenn man bei der Argentumdämmerung Exalted ist.

Glaube ich aber nicht dran. Schau mal auf wowwiki nach.


----------



## kotsos (20. Oktober 2008)

Das Teil hatt leider, einfach nur eine sehr (sehr, sehr sehr sehr  ) niedrige Dropchance


----------



## Rise Above (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich farms auch schon seid 2 Wochen ab.. Jeden Tag ein mal rein. Also 14 Runs bisher. Als Vergelter (ja flamet ruhig) geht das locker alleine in 15 minuten. Also Hintereingang. 3 Ziggurats und Baron.
Bisher nicht gedropt!
Quelle sagt : 0,10% Dropchance.

Quelle: AtlasLoot


----------



## Larmina (20. Oktober 2008)

Cromwell schrieb:


> Guten Abend liebe buffed Gemeinde,
> 
> Ich hab mal eine frage an euch und zwar:
> 
> ...


Bescheidene Dropchance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam132 (20. Oktober 2008)

Das soll der seltenste Dropp in der World of WarCraft sein... .
Welche aus meiner alten Gilden waren da ca. 50mal den Töten bis der mal gedroppt ist!
Aber ansonsten ist kann es jede Fraktion Reiten. Wie das Mount Dropp aus TdM HC.


----------



## Cromwell (20. Oktober 2008)

Pala_mit_Gummihammer schrieb:


> sehr bescheidene droprate. Hab es letztens endlich bekommen *freu* war insgesamt so um die 100 mal drinne xD






Freebs schrieb:


> Dropchance soll angeblich höher sein, wenn man bei der Argentumdämmerung Exalted ist.
> 
> Glaube ich aber nicht dran. Schau mal auf wowwiki nach.




Alles klar werd ich machen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielen Dank für die tollen infos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (20. Oktober 2008)

Sam132 schrieb:


> Das soll der seltenste Dropp in der World of WarCraft sein... .
> Welche aus meiner alten Gilden waren da ca. 50mal den Töten bis der mal gedroppt ist!
> Aber ansonsten ist kann es jede Fraktion Reiten. Wie das Mount Dropp aus TdM HC.


Was ist mit dem ZGRaptor/Tiger?


----------



## ch1ef (20. Oktober 2008)

Die Droprate wurde aber wohl mitm Patch angehoben - bei uns aufn Server haben es in den letzten 3 Tagen ca. 5 Leute bekommen ...


----------



## Tinnilix (20. Oktober 2008)

Auf Antonidas haben das auch nur 5-6 Leute von Ally und Horde.
Drop liegt im 0, Promille Bereich.


----------



## Sam132 (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich meine der Tigga aus ZA und der Raptor sind nicht soo selten wie das Mount....


----------



## Cupertino (20. Oktober 2008)

Es wurde ja sogar schon erzählt das Mount wurde raus gepatcht, weil die droprate extrem mies ist. Ich glaube im Atlas steht es hat ne Dropchance von 0,3%


----------



## Cromwell (20. Oktober 2008)

Sam132 schrieb:


> Ich meine der Tigga aus ZA und der Raptor sind nicht soo selten wie das Mount....




Das stimmt anscheinend hab bis jetzt nähmlich noch keinen(auf dalvengyr) mit dem baron mount rumlaufen sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber naja mal schauen ich probiers einfahc mal mit farmen mal schauen wann mich die lust verlässt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cupertino (20. Oktober 2008)

Sam132 schrieb:


> Ich meine der Tigga aus ZA und der Raptor sind nicht soo selten wie das Mount....



ZA? Aha. Naja der Bär aus ZG is ja leider weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cui bono? (20. Oktober 2008)

Sam132 schrieb:


> Ich meine der Tigga aus ZA und der Raptor sind nicht soo selten wie das Mount....




Ich glaube du meinst Zg(Zul Gurub)
Und ich meine auch es heisst Tiger und nicht Tigga...ach was für eine verstümmelung der Sprache.


----------



## nitro76 (20. Oktober 2008)

Cupertino schrieb:


> ZA? Aha. Naja der Bär aus ZG is ja leider weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Bär is tnicht weg aber man bekommt ihn nicht in ZG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Erfolge heißt das Zauberwort


----------



## Sam132 (20. Oktober 2008)

Jo sry ich meinte ZG


----------



## Cui bono? (20. Oktober 2008)

nitro76 schrieb:


> Der Bär is tnicht weg aber man bekommt ihn nicht in ZG
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Traurig das du die Ironie nicht verstanden hast von ihm.
Dabei war sie doch so schön gekennzeichnet mit dem Smylie :-) 

Zudem kann der Bär in Za nicht mehr dropen,bzw er ist nicht mehr in der 4.Kiste.Und deshalb hat man keine Chance mehr diesen Bären zu bekommen.


----------



## Pala_mit_Gummihammer (20. Oktober 2008)

Cui schrieb:


> Und ich meine auch es heisst Tiger und nicht *Tigga..*.ach was für eine verstümmelung der Sprache.



Das haben wir Disney zu verdanken xD  (für die unwissenden Winnie Pooh)


----------



## Larmina (20. Oktober 2008)

Cui schrieb:


> Ich glaube du meinst Zg(Zul Gurub)
> Und ich meine auch es heisst Tiger und nicht Tigga...ach was für eine verstümmelung der Sprache.


Tigga ist der Hyperaktive Tiger aus der Sendung mit dem komichen Bären und dem Depressiven Esel... komm grad ned auf den Name Mist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lâzché (20. Oktober 2008)

Cui schrieb:


> Ich glaube du meinst Zg(Zul Gurub)
> Und ich meine auch es heisst Tiger und nicht Tigga...ach was für eine verstümmelung der Sprache.



Ich glaub er weiss wie Tiger richtig geschrieben wird. Sollte wohl eher son Art Kosename sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




nitro76 schrieb:


> Der Bär is tnicht weg aber man bekommt ihn nicht in ZG
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zauberwort = Ironie   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lâzché (20. Oktober 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Tigga ist der Hyperaktive Tiger aus der Sendung mit dem komichen Bären und dem Depressiven Esel... komm grad ned auf den Name Mist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Pooooooohhh Baer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cui bono? (20. Oktober 2008)

So da ich denke das die Frage des Thread stellers ausgehend beantwortet wurde,wäre ich dafür wenn wir nun alle den Thread verlassen.
Oder wir debattieren noch fleißig weiter über die Auswirkungen von Zeichentrick Serien auf die Bildung,der neuen Generation.


----------



## Gabs (20. Oktober 2008)

Denke die ZG Mounts sind die seltensten...

Nicht aufgrund der Droprate aber in ZG hat man ID, die man in Strat ja nicht hat!
Somit kann man ZG 1 mal pro Woche gehn, und Strat um einiges öfter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (20. Oktober 2008)

Cui schrieb:


> So da ich denke das die Frage des Thread stellers ausgehend beantwortet wurde,wäre ich dafür wenn wir nun alle den Thread verlassen.
> Oder wir debattieren noch fleißig weiter über die Auswirkungen von Zeichentrick Serien auf die Bildung,der neuen Generation.


Zeichentrick verdummt unsere Kinder und sorgt dafür, dass sie unschuldige kleine Kätzchen vergewaltigen!
Warnung: Ironie!


----------



## Koshdrago (20. Oktober 2008)

bisher hab ich auf anubarak keinen einzigen mit dem baron mount rumrennen sehn, aber ich dachte auch das des genauso wie die zg mounts rausgepatcht wurde, also kann man die noch holn oda wie?


----------



## Arkoras (20. Oktober 2008)

Gabs schrieb:


> Denke die ZG Mounts sind die seltensten...
> 
> Nicht aufgrund der Droprate aber in ZG hat man ID, die man in Strat ja nicht hat!
> Somit kann man ZG 1 mal pro Woche gehn, und Strat um einiges öfter
> ...



Mag sein, aber das Mount vom Baron hat so ne nano mini winzige droppchance das es viel seltener ist...ehrlich gesagt, mounts aus zul gurub hab ich jetzt bestimmt schon 3mal droppen sehn (ok, liegt vielleicht daran das ich zul gurub liebe, vom design her und so) und das baron mount? noch nie auch nur gesehn


----------



## Larmina (20. Oktober 2008)

Koshdrago schrieb:


> bisher hab ich auf anubarak keinen einzigen mit dem baron mount rumrennen sehn, aber ich dachte auch das des genbauso wie die zg mounts rausgepatcht wurde, also kann man die noch hon oda wie?


Ja. Der ZGBär kam nur raus, weil man den ned durch Dropchance sondern den Timerun bekommen hat und am Schluss einfach zu viele den Run in der vorgegebenen Zeit geschafft haben


----------



## Cui bono? (20. Oktober 2008)

Koshdrago schrieb:


> bisher hab ich auf anubarak keinen einzigen mit dem baron mount rumrennen sehn, aber ich dachte auch das des genbauso wie die zg mounts rausgepatcht wurde, also kann man die noch hon oda wie?




Ich glaub da verwechselt wieder jemand Zg mit Za:-) 
Das Bären mount aus Za wurde rausgepatched,die zg mounts(den Tiger,oh sry Tigga und den Raptor) kannste noch holen genauso wie das Baron Mount.

Und falls nun noch einer Za und Zg verwechselt,möchte ich für meinen Blutdruck hoffen das ichs nicht mitbekomme.


----------



## Gabs (20. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber das Mount vom Baron hat so ne nano mini winzige droppchance das es viel seltener ist...ehrlich gesagt, mounts aus zul gurub hab ich jetzt bestimmt schon 3mal droppen sehn (ok, liegt vielleicht daran das ich zul gurub liebe, vom design her und so) und das baron mount? noch nie auch nur gesehn



Ich geh hald davon aus, wenn man wirklich vollgas süchteln würde in beiden Inis, würde man theoretisch eher das Baronmount bekommen als ein ZG Mount, weil man innerhalb einer Woche um ein Vielfaches mehr Baron Kills hat..
denke die Mounts aus ZG sind nur so "Verbreitet" weil man früher viel ZG gegangen ist und heute noch naja "mäßig" reingeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xan on Fire (20. Oktober 2008)

ch1ef schrieb:


> Die Droprate wurde aber wohl mitm Patch angehoben - bei uns aufn Server haben es in den letzten 3 Tagen ca. 5 Leute bekommen ...



Ich denke mal, was du gesehen hast war das Mount vom Kopflosen Reiter vom Event...


----------



## Cui bono? (20. Oktober 2008)

Gabs schrieb:


> Ich geh hald davon aus, wenn man wirklich vollgas süchteln würde in beiden Inis, würde man theoretisch eher das Baronmount bekommen als ein ZG Mount, weil man innerhalb einer Woche um ein Vielfaches mehr Baron Kills hat.




Also in eine Normale Ini kannste 5mal protag(man kann nur 5mal Resetten) also 7*5=35 Chancen.
Und in Zg 1 mal Pro Woche sprich eine einmalige Chance pro Woche.


----------



## Koshdrago (20. Oktober 2008)

bisher hab ich das Barom mount nur 2 mal gesehn und das kurz nach dem  patch mit den serverübergreifenden schlachtfeldern, nunja ich kann auch sagen wenn ein gnom auf dem mount sitzt fällt der darauf nich auf, weil er einfach zu klein im verhältnis is


----------



## Arkoras (20. Oktober 2008)

Gabs schrieb:


> Ich geh hald davon aus, wenn man wirklich vollgas süchteln würde in beiden Inis, würde man theoretisch eher das Baronmount bekommen als ein ZG Mount, weil man innerhalb einer Woche um ein Vielfaches mehr Baron Kills hat..
> denke die Mounts aus ZG sind nur so "Verbreitet" weil man früher viel ZG gegangen ist und heute noch naja "mäßig" reingeht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ähm, ja Zul'Gurub ist eine ehemalige Raidinstanz, allerdings ist Stratholme auch für 60er ausgelegt. (War schon lange vor BC keine Raidinstanz mehr, nur am Anfang) und da gingen viel mehr leute rein als ZG, weil Strath einfach ne 5er ini war und ZG ne 20er. Somit müssten mehr Baronmounts gedroppt sein für die x Spieler  die Strath gingen und weniger für die y Spieler die ZG gingen,  da mehr Strath gehen können. (Klar, wenn ich 7 Tage die Woche, jede Woche wieder ohne Pause Strath farme, ist die Chance höher, dass dieses Mount droppt, denn ZG ist ja begrenzt, Strath nur auf 5mal die Stunde und 5mal schaffte man Strath in der Stunde auf 60 eh nie..., da man allerdings als einzelner Spieler nie 7 Tage die Woche ohne Pause spielen kann, da man sterben würde, geht dies nur theoretisch und ist praktisch so nicht umsetztbar, höchstens mehrere Personen teilen sich den Account und sind immer unterschiedlich online.


----------



## Leiko (20. Oktober 2008)

DIe richtige Drop Chance liegt bei 0,01%


----------



## yannick-fcs (20. Oktober 2008)

Cui schrieb:


> Also in eine Normale Ini kannste 5mal protag(man kann nur 5mal Resetten) also 7*5=35 Chancen.
> Und in Zg 1 mal Pro Woche sprich eine einmalige Chance pro Woche.


wenn dann bitte richtig erklären  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zg alle 3 TAGE


----------



## Fuka (20. Oktober 2008)

Hehe, mein bruder hat das ganze 3 jahre gefarmt und vor ein paar tagen ist es dann gedroppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (20. Oktober 2008)

Egal wie niedrig sie liegt, es ist wohl die niedrigste in WoW überhaupt, warscheinlich weil sie einfach so gut dokumentiert ist, sogut wie jeder ist da zigmal reingerannt und hast probiert, und die einen haben nun ihr Mount, und die anderen habens augegeben.

Um es zu bekommen muss man den Baron immer noch bei Vollmond im Kreis Tanken, nachdem man vorher das Schlachthausevent nackt bestritten hat, achja und wenn der letzte (Melee)Schlag ein Crit von über 2,5k war ist es sicher drinn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel spass beim Farmen, und viel Glück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cui bono? (20. Oktober 2008)

yannick-fcs schrieb:


> wenn dann bitte richtig erklären
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Achherje,endschuldigung! Zum glück gibts aufmerksame Lesser:-)


----------



## Rontis (20. Oktober 2008)

Also meiner Meinung ist das Phönixflugmount bei kaelthas das seltenste überhaupt...


----------



## Ragmo (20. Oktober 2008)

ich sags mal so: ich geh mit nem freund von mir täglich 2 mal strat, das seit fast einem jahr^^... noch nich gedropt^^ (allerdings bei meinem ersten mal strat (allererste mal) gedropt... nich bekommen ;( )


----------



## BasiGorgo (20. Oktober 2008)

bvon der chance her ist es das baron mount allerdings kann man das besser und gezielter farmen als die ZG & das TK mount
das baron mount hat laut WoWwiki eine dropchance von 0,01%
und ich spiele seit 3 monaten nach anfang von wow und kenne niemanden noch habe ich jemanden gesehen der es besitzt


----------



## HGVermillion (20. Oktober 2008)

Rontis schrieb:


> Also meiner Meinung ist das Phönixflugmount bei kaelthas das seltenste überhaupt...


Du darfst selten nicht mit "wenig gemacht" vergleichen.


----------



## Langlog (20. Oktober 2008)

Das Mount vom Baron ist einfach ein Seltener Dropp! Da gibts auch keine besseren Chancen wenn man Ehrfürchtig ist oder den Time Event macht oder sonst irgendwelche Kunststücke vollbringt es ist schlicht weg ein Sehr Seltener Drop! Frag einen GM der wird dir das gerne Bestätigen^^. Einfach Durchhalten und Farmen was das zeug hält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Gruß LL


----------



## Faraa (21. Oktober 2008)

gibt es ne möglichkeit zu erfahren wie viele mounts pro server in besitz sind?
egal ob zg strat kara 
also mit dem addon und dem erfolgssystem ja schon
aber kann man das jetzt schon nachlesen?


----------



## Shurkien (21. Oktober 2008)

Wie gut das ich das Mount beim 3. Run bekommen habe und das nicht gefarmt..


----------



## Bluthammer (21. Oktober 2008)

Um noch mal etwas anzumerken:
Ins kann man 5 stk die Stunde betreten, wie kommt man nur auf 5 am Tag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gotama (21. Oktober 2008)

Ove <3

Aber dein Phönix is sieht trotzdem komisch aus, va weil er ned laufen kann.

Oder war das Nhyssa das den lauffaulen Vogel hatte? Weiss nimmer, is scho zu spät.

Btw, mach ma mal wieder so ne PvP Party wie heute?


----------



## Shurkien (21. Oktober 2008)

Gotama schrieb:


> Ove <3
> 
> Aber dein Phönix is sieht trotzdem komisch aus, va weil er ned laufen kann.
> 
> ...




Nhyssa <_<

Beherrscht Hunter nichtmal und hat das Vieh nur weil es sich hochgeschlafen hat in der Gilde -.-


----------



## buuge (21. Oktober 2008)

also anscheinend soll ja die dropchance von den mounts in zg und dem baronmount mitm patch erheblich angestiegen sein... im forum schreibt jemand, dass es in einer gilde innerhalb von der woche jetzt (patch) 4mal gedroppt sei.

aber schaut selbst 
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...47119&sid=3


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (21. Oktober 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Tigga ist der Hyperaktive Tiger aus der Sendung mit dem komichen Bären und dem Depressiven Esel... komm grad ned auf den Name Mist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


made my night


----------



## Wotan81 (21. Oktober 2008)

Rise schrieb:


> Ich farms auch schon seid 2 Wochen ab.. Jeden Tag ein mal rein. Also 14 Runs bisher. Als Vergelter (ja flamet ruhig) geht das locker alleine in 15 minuten. Also Hintereingang. 3 Ziggurats und Baron.
> Bisher nicht gedropt!
> Quelle sagt : 0,10% Dropchance.
> 
> Quelle: AtlasLoot



Der Retri wird derzeit nicht geflamed, nur geneidet. Und das ist viel gefährlicher.^^


----------



## ursharok (21. Oktober 2008)

der te wollte nur die schlechte wahrscheinlichkeit des baronruns wissen. ich geh mal von aus, und daher sind alle anderen geschichten zu mounts irrelevant, naja imer irrelevant!  bitte kine bären mehr (ex- ZA), keijne sonst was, er will nur den einfachen baron looten

ich wünch dir glück, es gibt immer noch glsiche wahrscheinlichkeit!!! dropchance war mal bei 0,8 %

mein tipp, try and try....


----------



## Yiraja (21. Oktober 2008)

beim 4 oda 5 run bekommen möp ^^


----------



## MadRedCap (21. Oktober 2008)

Bah.. bin gestern zusammengerechnet 25 mal reingegangen... alles Mögliche gedropt, aber nicht das doofe Pferd... ich kann Stratholme echt nicht mehr von Innen sehen... auch wenns als Retri nur 20 Minuten allein dauert, vom Hintereingang her und mit halben T4-Niveau und halben S2 an... aber gut Gold gab's... dank AH hab ich allein 200 Gold mit dem Runenstoff gemacht, der so droppt... mal abgesehen wie begehrt das blaue Zeug immer noch ist, obwohls ne alte Instanz ist...


----------



## -Sefian- (21. Oktober 2008)

> Quelle sagt : 0,10% Dropchance.
> 
> Quelle: AtlasLoot



oha da hat ja mein mount ( von attumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mehr 

laut atlasloot liegt das bei 0,25% aber oft dropt das uch net ;D


----------



## Natral (21. Oktober 2008)

hmm najaa vergleichbar sind raiddrops mit normlaen inidrops nu auch nicht , es ist was anderess , ob due 10 mann für attume mount dabei hast oder alein strat amchst  , ohne  id =)


aber mal was anderes, ich   schaff  strat mit meinem magier zum bespiel leider nicht allein , wie ergeht es euch  ? mit welchen klassen cleart ihr das  allein?


hexe/mage  kombi war bisher bei uns sehr erfolgreich


----------



## ShinFlames (21. Oktober 2008)

Natral schrieb:


> hmm najaa vergleichbar sind raiddrops mit normlaen inidrops nu auch nicht , es ist was anderess , ob due 10 mann für attume mount dabei hast oder alein strat amchst  , ohne  id =)
> 
> 
> aber mal was anderes, ich   schaff  strat mit meinem magier zum bespiel leider nicht allein , wie ergeht es euch  ? mit welchen klassen cleart ihr das  allein?
> ...


Feral und Frosti, Feral lächerlich einfach, Mage beim Baron knapp aber machbar.


----------



## Natral (21. Oktober 2008)

auf 80 werd ich dne tot-farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hehe


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (21. Oktober 2008)

Hab soeben beschlossen meinen Abend in Stratholme zu verbringen, vielleicht belohnt mich Blizzard ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (21. Oktober 2008)

Sam132 schrieb:


> Ich meine der Tigga aus ZA und der Raptor sind nicht soo selten wie das Mount....


den tiger aus ZA gibt auch zu 100% nach nem timerun



Cupertino schrieb:


> ZA? Aha. Naja der Bär aus ZG is ja leider weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ZA= Zul Aman und der aus ZG is ned weg den da gabs nie einen und mount die droppen ohne vorgabe haben soweit ich weis immer scheiß droprate baronmount, ZG mounts, alar und viele mehr


----------



## Isilrond (21. Oktober 2008)

Jo Zufall oder Dropchance erhöht - ich war letzte Woche ZG wie immer und mit 3.0.2 war gleich ein Raptor drin...ein Fall für das Galileo Mytery Team


----------



## refra (21. Oktober 2008)

youngceaser schrieb:


> den tiger aus ZA gibt auch zu 100% nach nem timerun
> 
> 
> ZA= Zul Aman und der aus ZG is ned weg den da gabs nie einen und mount die droppen ohne vorgabe haben soweit ich weis immer scheiß droprate baronmount, ZG mounts, alar und viele mehr


*hust ironie hust*
entschuldigung ich bin etwas erkältet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (21. Oktober 2008)

Pala_mit_Gummihammer schrieb:


> Das haben wir Disney zu verdanken xD  (für die unwissenden Winnie Pooh)




ähm nein das is verstümmelung der deutschen Sprache 

weil Wissende wissen das Walt Disney den hüpfenden Stubenkater "Tigger" benannte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



öhm anbei soweit ich das richtig verstande habe bekommt man entweder für bestimmte Erfolge einen Bären oder man kann sich einen nach Wotlk irgendwo kaufen. Eins von beiden ... bin mir nur leider nid mehr sicher was es war


----------



## refra (21. Oktober 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> ähm nein das is verstümmelung der deutschen Sprache
> 
> weil Wissende wissen das Walt Disney den hüpfenden Stubenkater "Tigger" benannte
> 
> ...


so wie mein kater auch heisst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (21. Oktober 2008)

Natral schrieb:


> auf 80 werd ich dne tot-farmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und du wirst ihn trotzdem nur 5mal die Stunde töten, das kann ich dir garantieren...


----------



## Rhokan (21. Oktober 2008)

Is meines Wissens nach neben dem Tiger (den ein Kumpel von mri derletzt bekommen hat arrgh) und dem phönix so ziemlich das seltenste mount, die GMs sagen eigentlich imemr das sich die dropchance nicht ändern lässt.... oder vielleicht doch


----------



## Ellesime (21. Oktober 2008)

Also das Baron Mount war bisher das mit Abstand seltenste Mount überhaupt,wenn man von den uralten Fraktions-Epic Mounts mal absieht die später mit dem Plattengedöns verschlimmbessert wurden und auch die schwarze Qiraij-Panzerdrohne aussen vor lässt.
Kenne einen Pala der sage und schreibe über 200 Mal in Strath drin war bis ers hatte.
Allerdings habe ich auch den Eindruck dass mit dem Patch 3.0.2 irgendwas an der Droprate gedreht wurde.Allein in den paar Tagen seit dem Patch sind mind 3 neue Baron-Mounts bei uns unterwegs.Nein...die Leute sind nicht per Servertrans angekommen und ja...ich weiss wie das Baron-Mount aussieht.


----------



## buuge (24. Oktober 2008)

@ Ellesime

jup, mit 3.0.2 wurde die dropchance auf 1% hochgesetzt. hier der bluepost, der das bestätigt:

http://blue.mmo-champion.com/12/1167553786...ers-reigns.html 

auf ein fröhliches farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war gestern schon 6x drin aber noch kein drop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nightb3rt (24. Oktober 2008)

Die Droprate ist wirklich etwas höher, wenn man bei der Argentumdämmerung Ehrfürchtig ist. ...
so ein Quatsch. Der Einzige Grund, warum das so viele denken ist, weil das ding erst dropt, wenn man schon so lange in Stratholme war, bis man allein durch Mobs kloppen Ehrfürchtig geworden ist.
Und btw. ich farme es immer noch und bin schon lange Ehrfürchtig...


----------



## Lazarus07 (24. Oktober 2008)

nightb3rt schrieb:


> Die Droprate ist wirklich etwas höher, wenn man bei der Argentumdämmerung Ehrfürchtig ist. ...
> so ein Quatsch. Der Einzige Grund, warum das so viele denken ist, weil das ding erst dropt, wenn man schon so lange in Stratholme war, bis man allein durch Mobs kloppen Ehrfürchtig geworden ist.
> Und btw. ich farme es immer noch und bin schon lange Ehrfürchtig...




jau da gebe ich dir recht .genau wie das  "mann muss den baron genau in der mitte des kreises umlegen" ^^

also nach 350 kills könnte mann hoffen das es drop, alle anderen die es vorher bekommen haben hatten very mega glück


----------



## Maxsta (24. Oktober 2008)

Lazarus07 schrieb:


> jau da gebe ich dir recht .genau wie das  "mann muss den baron genau in der mitte des kreises umlegen" ^^



Doch, das klappt wirklich.

Allerdings vergessen die meisten Luete, dass es Vollmond sein muss, man nackt vor seinem Rechner sitzen muss und mindestens 8 Std. nicht auf Toilette gewesen sein darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kanthoras (24. Oktober 2008)

Ausserdem muss man gegen den Uhrzeigersinn um die Rune laufen, aber natürlich IM Kampf und MIT der Aggro vom Baron!
Bin da seit über 2 Jahren jede Woche drin und ich habe es nie zu Gesicht bekommen!


----------



## Lazarus07 (24. Oktober 2008)

Kanthoras schrieb:


> Ausserdem muss man gegen den Uhrzeigersinn um die Rune laufen, aber natürlich IM Kampf und MIT der Aggro vom Baron!
> Bin da seit über 2 Jahren jede Woche drin und ich habe es nie zu Gesicht bekommen!




ja weißt warum du hast vergessen  /liebe zu jedem einzelnen skelett zumachen^^
aber du bist das klassiche beispiel warum das mount unter heldentat zufinden  is  irgendwann muss es droppen


----------



## Arkoras (24. Oktober 2008)

Lazarus07 schrieb:


> is  irgendwann muss es droppen



nein, das muss es nicht


----------



## mookuh (24. Oktober 2008)

anscheinend wurde die dropp chancen erhöht.
hab ich zumindest in irgend nem thread in den blizzard wow foren gelesen


----------



## Miatas (24. Oktober 2008)

ich finde es sehr schade dass die dropp-chance angehoben wurde.
dieses mount war immer etwas ganz besonderes, bald werden viele damit rum laufen -.-
es verliert damit jeglichen stellenwert.

naja, kann man als spieler leider nix gegen machen. 
was hat sich blizzard dabei gedacht? 

ich hab es übrigens einen tag nach dem patch bekommen, nach ca. 5monaten jeden tag strat -.-

greetz


----------



## ThierryDerSchurke (24. Oktober 2008)

Dropchance:

früher: 1:5000
jetzt mit 3.0.2: 1:100


----------



## Mercerism (24. Oktober 2008)

Das Baron Mount war DER seltenste Drop in WoW (Dropchance: 1/5000 in etwa), seltener als alle Legendary, Kael Mount etc.

Doch seit dem Patch wurde die dropchance erhöht auf 1/100, und dropt nun wie andere seltene Items (Gelven, Kael Mount etc.), vil. sogar noch etwas häuftiger. Nun wird es das Mount wie Sand am Meer geben ;(


----------



## ThierryDerSchurke (24. Oktober 2008)

ICH HABS übrigens... und das nach nur 2 runs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## little Vulkan (24. Oktober 2008)

Sry habe eine Frage spiele jetzt schon seit ca. 3 Jahren Wow, aber es hatt mich noch nie nach Strat. gezogen, braucht man dafür eine klassische 5 er Gruppe ?, oder braucht ich als Mage nur Tank und Heal ? oder geht es solo für alle Klassen ?


----------



## essey (24. Oktober 2008)

Hm als Mage nach dem Patch wäre es ja eigentlich möglich?! Musst mal testen. Als Krieger habe ich es vor dem Patch solo leider nicht geschafft. Vielleicht klappts ja heute abend. Sonst nehm ich noch nen Healer oder retri-pala mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es geht mit btw. garnicht an das Mount. Ist sozusagen eine meiner Lieblings-Instanzen ^^


----------



## Victiln (26. Oktober 2008)

Mage alleine wird der Baron run etwas schwierig, da er einfach keine anständige rüssi hat und sich auch net selbst heilen kann...

als holy pala komme ich beispielsweise ohne große Probs durch, dauert nur etwas wegen dem relativ geringen dmg von mir

zur dropchance: dürfte wohl so ähnlich selten sein wie die Klinge von Schattenfang aus bsf...das teil wird auf meinem Server (EU-Nazjatar) für knapp über 1k Gold gehandelt...und droppt auch extrem selten (das schlimme ist hierbei aber: es droppt nicht bei einem boss sondern beim thrash -.-)


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (26. Oktober 2008)

ich geh im mom immer mal mit nen 68er Vergelter und meinem Schami rein aber wegen stoff farm, mal sehen ob es da auch mal für uns dropt .-)


----------



## Astrakiller (26. Oktober 2008)

Habs heute bekommen,nachm 2. Strat run 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Carperias - auf Gul'Dan


----------



## Moods666 (26. Oktober 2008)

ich hab gehört, das die droprate mit dem 3.0 patch angehoben wurden ist.
von 1zu5000 auf 1zu100...
d.h. wo man früher 5000 runs brauchte um es zu bekommen, braucht man jetzt nur noch 100 runs...

ob es stimmt weiß ich nicht 100%, aber auf jedenfall rennen auf meinem server (blackmoore) schlagartig mehr spieler mit diesem mount rum


----------



## karakuri (26. Oktober 2008)

Hab das Ganze als Holy Pala auch schon vor dem Patch betrieben. Ist keine grosse Sache wenn man den Grossteil der Trashmobs stehen laesst und sich an den Creeps "vorbeischleicht". Fuer einen Run hab ich in der Regel 20min benoetigt und der Pferd selbst ist im 116 Run, seitdem ich wieder angefangen habe zu Farmen, gedropt.

Die wohl beste Farmklasse ist Rogue und Feraldruide mit Stealth, aber Magier hatte auch vor dem Patch schon noch nie wirklich Probleme mit der Ini (blink, invisibility etc).

Was ich hier etwas nervig finde sind die "KannIchDasAlsInseryourclasshereFragen"... Die Infos zum Mount wurden schon in 100facher Ausfuehrung hier in der buffed Datenbank besprochen, u.A. auch KOMPLETTE Klassenguides fuer Strat Baron. Neben Buffed warten natuerlich noch Allakhazam, Thottbot etc mit Tausenden von Infos...


Und Nein, der Drop wird weder durch:
•Ruf bei Argentum
•Diverse Gruppensetups
•45min Timer
•Diverse Kampfablaeufe
oder
•GNOMENOPFER

beeinflusst, wie jeder GM bestaetigen kann, bzw auch mir bestaetigt hat. Der Drop ist nur extrem selten. Das Mount selbst dropt im Durschnitt nach jedem 330 Run, manchmal auch nach dem 2000ten, und manchmal, sehr selten eben und der 6er im Lotto - mit dem ersten Run.


----------



## MichaELF (26. Oktober 2008)

Also.....


ich hab das Mount, und zwar wohlverdient... bis jetzt sind es mindestens 400 mal wo ich da solo reingegangen bin.
Seit dem Patch bin ich 7 mal drinngewesen und er ist gedroppt. n bisschen ironisch, ich bin nicht exalted bei der argentum
und (!) bin ausmahmsweise einmal gestorben, also kein 45 baronrun!

Als schurke mit entsprechendem equip innerhalb 20 minuten schaffbar. Guides gibts ja genug im internet, einfach mal suchen.

Die dropcanche liegt bei 1 zu 100, d.h. wenn man 100 mal drinngewesen ist, ist die chance 0,1, dass das Mount NICHT droppt.

Ich find das irgendwie schade, weil spätestens jeder ab lvl 80 die chance hat sich das mount zu erfarmen.
Außerdem denke ich, dass das Pferd warscheinlich vor wotlk rausgepatched wird. Bis dahin, viel glück und lasst euch nicht entmutigen.

Starkstrom/Dethecus


----------



## Midnightboy (26. Oktober 2008)

essey schrieb:


> Hm als Mage nach dem Patch wäre es ja eigentlich möglich?! Musst mal testen. Als Krieger habe ich es vor dem Patch solo leider nicht geschafft. Vielleicht klappts ja heute abend. Sonst nehm ich noch nen Healer oder retri-pala mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mit Ice Mage gings auch shcon vor dem patch und es war eig ziemlich easy ich war min 10 ma drinnen nie gedropt aber ich hab sogar nochn video glaub ich irgendwo wo ich den solo vor patch lege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich geh auch mal heute wieder rein mal schauen maybe hab ich ja glück


----------



## MiniMax79 (29. Oktober 2008)

finde es schön zu lesen, wenn Spieler nach dem 25zigsten Versuch aufgegeben haben und sich ärgern....ich ärger mich nur weil ich bei weit über 800kills bin und jetzt lesen mußte, dass es dank erhöhter 1% dropchance bereits in 2 tagen 8mal auf unsrem server gedroppt ist. Selbst wenn ich es jetz dann mal im loot drin habe, ist die freude lange nicht mehr so groß als wäre ich noch vor 2monaten in IF einfach nur "angeberisch" dagestanden. Als zeichen von Hartnäckigkeit und Durchhaltevermögen. Ich glaub die Motivation ist jetzt erstmal arg im Keller. Irgendwann geh ich sicher wieder rein...gibt gut geld und ist mitn Feral Druiden in 15min durch (samt zeugs entzaubern)...aber ein Schlag ins Gesicht war die Patchänderung entsprechend schon.

PS: wer nach 25mal schon sagt...er kann die ini nicht mehr leiden....das konnte ich die letzten 700 versuche schon nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (29. Oktober 2008)

karakuri schrieb:


> Und Nein, der Drop wird weder durch:
> •Ruf bei Argentum
> •Diverse Gruppensetups
> •45min Timer
> ...



wer kam denn auf solch eine barbarische Idee? Der Baron droppt es dann nur noch unwahrscheinlicher!

achja gz an alle dies haben..ich beneide euch ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fornika (29. Oktober 2008)

Heute wieder mit Schami solo in 39min gemacht. Leider kein Mount


----------



## shandron (29. Oktober 2008)

Bin immer noch der Meinung, dass die Klassenauswahl (bzw. Setup) einen Einfluss auf die Loots hat.

Ich finde die Ini nervig, weil man kaum reggen kann wegen der doofen Krankheit, aber mit 80 kann man da dann eh easy durchrushen.

Btw. wo bekommt man denn den Schlüssel her, den man für das öffnen der ganzen Tore braucht?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich rushe durch strat in ca 15-20 minuten solo durch. Schon mehrmals gemacht , aber leider nie das mount gedroppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (29. Oktober 2008)

shandron schrieb:


> Bin immer noch der Meinung, dass die Klassenauswahl (bzw. Setup) einen Einfluss auf die Loots hat.
> 
> Ich finde die Ini nervig, weil man kaum reggen kann wegen der doofen Krankheit, aber mit 80 kann man da dann eh easy durchrushen.
> 
> Btw. wo bekommt man denn den Schlüssel her, den man für das öffnen der ganzen Tore braucht?



Schon wieder User-Gerüchte. Die Blueposter haben vor Ewigkeiten bereits bestätigt, das es ein ganz normaler Drop ohne irgendwelche Zaubersprüche, Aberglaube oder Voodoo-Tänze ist, sondern einfach die Drop-Chance nur bescheiden gering ist.

BTw. den Schlüssel zur Stadt gibts bei Magistrat Barthilas in Stratholme.


----------



## LanToaster (29. Oktober 2008)

Um mal ein paar zahlen zu nennen. In der Kompletten WoW Geschichte wurde die DropChance 2X angehoben von dem Mount.
Insgesammt von 0,02 auf nun seit 3.02 auf 1%.

Quelle: BluePost ausm US forum.

Ich fand das aber lustig mit den Mythen damals darum wie:
"Das Mount droppt nur zur VollmondNacht um punkt 12, wenn ein Krieger, der bei der Argentumdämmerung Ehrfürchtig ist, dem Baron den Todesstoß versetzt"
Um das mal ein bissl zu Übertreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shandron (29. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Schon wieder User-Gerüchte. Die Blueposter haben vor Ewigkeiten bereits bestätigt, das es ein ganz normaler Drop ohne irgendwelche Zaubersprüche, Aberglaube oder Voodoo-Tänze ist, sondern einfach die Drop-Chance nur bescheiden gering ist.



Das war auch auf alle Drops bezogen und die Entwickler haben auch gesagt, dass die Drops schon alle feststehen bevor die Gruppe den jeweiligen Boss getötet hat.


----------



## Ikku (30. Oktober 2008)

LanToaster schrieb:


> Ich fand das aber lustig mit den Mythen damals darum wie:
> "Das Mount droppt nur zur VollmondNacht um punkt 12, wenn ein Krieger, der bei der Argentumdämmerung Ehrfürchtig ist, dem Baron den Todesstoß versetzt"
> Um das mal ein bissl zu Übertreiben.
> 
> ...




Uhh.. gefährlich gefährlich wenn man da in der falschen  Zeitzone ist xD


----------



## Kimosabe (30. Oktober 2008)

Rise schrieb:


> Ich farms auch schon seid 2 Wochen ab.. Jeden Tag ein mal rein. Also 14 Runs bisher. Als Vergelter (ja flamet ruhig) geht das locker alleine in 15 minuten. Also Hintereingang. 3 Ziggurats und Baron.
> Bisher nicht gedropt!
> Quelle sagt : 0,10% Dropchance.
> 
> Quelle: AtlasLoot




falsch, dropchance wurde auf 1% erhöht.
wurde sogar von nem blizzposter bestätigt. (glaub wrocas wars)


----------



## FakeEpix (30. Oktober 2008)

Cromwell schrieb:


> Guten Abend liebe buffed Gemeinde,
> 
> Ich hab mal eine frage an euch und zwar:
> 
> ...



Dropchance ist glaub 0.25%


----------



## 2boon4you (30. Oktober 2008)

Cromwell schrieb:


> Das stimmt anscheinend hab bis jetzt nähmlich noch keinen(auf dalvengyr) mit dem baron mount rumlaufen sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Doch auf Dalvengyr gibts einen Alli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sepirot (30. Oktober 2008)

angeblich hats baron mount jetz ne chance von 1:100 zu droppen, i-wie sowas stand in nem bluepost


----------



## machismo (30. Oktober 2008)

MiniMax79 schrieb:


> finde es schön zu lesen, ......
> 
> ...aber ein Schlag ins Gesicht war die Patchänderung entsprechend schon.



Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Mal abgesehen von der Tatsache daß es ziemlich bambootcha ist :-) _ 800 mal da reinzugehen um das mount zu farmen. Ich war nur ca. 400 mal drin.  rofl.

Diese Art von ANpassung finde ich persönlich nicht sehr gut. Klar solten einige DInge für Casual Palyer erleichtert werden, aber ob ein Casual jetzt das Baron Mount hat oder nicht, ist meiner Meinung nach vollkommen irrelevant. Da hätte Blizz zumidest einige Dinge so belassen können wie es war.

Ich hab zB. ca. 6-8 Tage mit meinem Jäger "Humar the Pridelord" becampt, bis ich ihn damals endlich hatte (einzigartige Tierskin im Spiel) und was ist jetzt ? mit lvl 75 wird eine stinknormale Katze mit demsleben Skin eingeführt..Doing .. Tja so ist das Leben.

Am Besten von solchen Dingen Abstand nehmen, denn nach einiger Zeit wird alles generfed, bis zu dem Punkt wo es dann heißt.

Insert Coin here to get your legendaryflyingultrararecolorchangingblablubirgendwas.

lg


----------



## sNaKe1984 (30. Oktober 2008)

Sepirot schrieb:


> angeblich hats baron mount jetz ne chance von 1:100 zu droppen, i-wie sowas stand in nem bluepost



Jo, ist richtig - habe ich auch gelesen.
Von 1:5000 auf 1:100.


----------



## Anduris (30. Oktober 2008)

Sam132 schrieb:


> Das soll der seltenste Dropp in der World of WarCraft sein... .
> Welche aus meiner alten Gilden waren da ca. 50mal den Töten bis der mal gedroppt ist!
> Aber ansonsten ist kann es jede Fraktion Reiten. Wie das Mount Dropp aus TdM HC.


Das spricht für sich... einfach weiter farmen, dann bekommste es sicherlich noch!


----------



## WotanGOP (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin auch fleißiger Farmer, bisher aber ohne Glück, leider. Aber so lange nebenbei die Kasse klingelt, und das tut sie, werde ich auf jeden Fall nicht aufgeben.
Einige Dinge hier im Thread fallen mir aber doch auf und eines möchte ich mir mal herauspicken:



MichaELF schrieb:


> ...
> bis jetzt sind es mindestens 400 mal wo ich da solo reingegangen bin.
> ...
> ich bin nicht exalted bei der argentum
> ...


Für jeden Boss den du umhaust, bekommst du 10 Ruf. 4 Bosse mußt du legen, bevor du zum Baron kannst, macht also 40 Ruf.
Für den Baron bekommt man nochmal 100. Das macht zusammen also 140 Ruf, wenn man keinen einzigen weiteren Mob umhauen würde.
Bis ehrfürchtig braucht man insgesam 42000 Ruf, also exakt 300 Runs, wenn man nichts anderes umhaut, als die 4 nötigen Bosse und den Baron. Mit "mindestens 400" Runs bekommst du mindestens 56000 Ruf, also 14000 mehr, als du für ehrfürchtig brauchst.
Und wenn man als Schurke 20 Minuten braucht, schafft man den Timerun und bekommt nochmal 300 Ruf extra, so daß man schon nach 100 Runs ehrfürchtig ist. Dazu kommen noch einige weitere Mobs, die man umhauen muß und die ein wenig Ruf geben.
Soviel schonmal zum Wahrheitsgehalt dieser Aussagen. Und es gibt hier wie immer noch einige mehr, die mindestens ein klein wenig übertreiben.

Also mir fehlen momentan noch 676 Ruf für ehrfürchtig. Vor Patch 3.0.2 habe ich den Timerun mit Tankskillung leider nie geschafft. Der Schlachthof hat einfach zu lange gedauert. Ich konnte zwar viele von den Dicken da auf einmal pullen, aber Mana war da ein heftiges Problem und so war es immer nur ein mühsames quälen. Sie einzeln zu holen hat auch nichts gebracht, da ja nach einer bestimmten Zeit jeweils der nächste automatisch kommt. Und als Tankadin bekam man die echt nicht down.
Jetzt gehe ich als Vergelter rein. Ich buffe, bevor ich die Instanz betrete großen Segen der Macht, mache im Vorhof die drei Mobgruppen mit, für den Loot, gehe dann den Timerun an. Wenn der Baron tot ist, entzauber ich alles und räume mein Inventar etwas auf und mache mich auf den Rückweg. Ich bin wieder aus der Instanz herausgelaufen, bevor mein Segen ausläuft, brauche also für alles zusammen unter 30 Minuten, für den Baronrun allein also grob 20 Minuten.

Wieviele Runs ich insgesamt gemacht habe, weiß ich nicht. Ich habe irgendwann aufgehört zu zählen. Aber nach wie vor finde ich diese Instanz toll. Und solange ich das Mount nicht habe, werde ich sie auf jeden Fall weiter besuchen. Wenn ich Gold verdienen will, gehe ich immer lieber Stratholme, als langweilige Dailies zu machen, wo ich mich um die Mobs kloppen muß mit anderen Spielern, oder ewig durch die Gegend zu fliegen und Kräuter zu suchen. Im idyllischen Stratholme habe ich meine Ruhe. Außerdem kenne ich jeden Mob beim Vornamen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkfire936 (30. Oktober 2008)

ZG Tiger hatt eine Dropchance von 0,5%
ZG Raptor hatt eine Dropchance von 0,6%

Wir waren letztens ZG um uns den Hakkar erfolg zu holen da meinten ein paar nach dem Kill von Mandokir das die ZG Mounts schon lange rausgepatch sind.Hab aber nie was davon gehört das die ruasgepatcht worden sind hatt da jemand ne Ahnung?


----------



## Mrs.Tîî (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich habs seid gestern *freu*


----------



## Moraven (31. Oktober 2008)

moin!

vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja eben helfen,

war gestern strat solo. lief alles wunderbar. bin shs schurke

ABER ich hab da so meine probleme mit Rammstein! 

1. run: rammstein verpeillt. tür war schon zu als ich zu ihm kam
2. run: ich war hinter der tür und rammstein draussen ^^ (gm hat mir dann die tür geöffnet, baron ist dann auch gefallen)
3. run: ich war mit rammstein in der tür, jedoch waren die 6 wächter auch drinnen

nun zu meiner frage, wie geh ich das am besten an? wo killt man rammstein? rammstein zu töten ist auch kein ding, aber die 6 wächter... argh. muss man die machen?

danke schonma

lg ryden


----------



## youngceaser (31. Oktober 2008)

Moraven schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja eben helfen,
> 
> ...


kann ich dir leider ned helfen mit meinem jäger ging es wunderbar bis auf das ich 3 mal durch die komplette ini laufen musste weil des tor ned aufgehen wollte (war erst 1mal drin und da haben wir alles gemacht) und ich dann noch zurück laufen musste die 3bosse killen


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (31. Oktober 2008)

@moraven

ich kille rammstein immer gleich wenn er das gebäude verlassen hat (im hof vor dem schlachthaus). sobald er die treppe passiert hat greife ich an..... die tür verschließt sich dann wieder..... dann ziehe ich mich etwas zurück um auf die herde non-elite-mobs zu warten (damit ich sie alle auf einmal erwische).
einen augenblick später öffnet sich die tür wieder und die 5 wachen spatzieren in den hof....wachen killen...rein zum baron...killen und das mount looten^^


----------



## Hoppe/Dergrim (31. Oktober 2008)

Hallo!

Also bei uns in der Gilde war einer 142 mal drin und hat es dann bekommen xD

Ich bin mittlerweile schon bei 371 Runs -.-   aber ich gebe ned auf bis ich es habe.


Man braucht keinen Ruf und nix  nur ne gute Ausdauer und Willen xD


viel Spaß beim farmen  



lg. Hoppe


----------



## Coolrambo (31. Oktober 2008)

ja nach dem patch haben es 2 freunde beim 1 run bekommen.... -.- scheiß lucker...

bei mir droppts nie -.-

Gl @all^^


----------



## Belphega (31. Oktober 2008)

Keine bescheidene Dropchance.

Mit dem letzten Patch wurde die Dropchance von 1:5000 auf 1:100 erhöht.
Bei jedem 100sten Run dropt somit ein Mount.

Ich schaff in der Stunde 3 Runs solo, mit meinem Druiden.
Das einzige was wirklich "bescheiden" ist, is dass Taurinnen wie ich die selbe kack Chance auf das Mount haben wie ein Ally.

Auf unsrem Server laufen gewiss schon 20 Allys damit rum.
Kein einziger Taure..

Schade.
Blizzard wird immer ungerechter.

Jetz können Allys schon 2 Hordemounts häufiger bekommen als Tauren. Den Schreiter in Tdm Hero und das Ross in Strath.

Außerdem können Allys jetz jedes Mount außer den Wolf bekommen.
Wir lediglich den Tiger, wobei ZG keiner mehr geht - und den Widder einst beim Braufest.
Und den Ungoro-Raptor habns siet 4 Jahren nicht reingepatched.. hauptsache den Winterspring-Tiger für die Allianz gibts *seufz*

Ich könnt heulen.
Mit jedem Patch wird die Allianz beschenkt.


----------



## Skullll (31. Oktober 2008)

Die dropp chance beträgt seit neuem 1 zu 100 davor hatte es 1 zu 1000  aber du brauchst kein ruf oder sonst etwas einfach nur rein gehen und abfarmen


----------



## Omas Zwerg (31. Oktober 2008)

Das Dingen sieht doch genau so aus wie das normale untoten mount oder O_o?


----------



## Moraven (31. Oktober 2008)

naja auf die non elite herde will ich nicht warten da das etwas viele sind.
ich hab im forum gelesen dass man rammstein vor der tür zum baron killen soll da die skelette nicht in den raum nach unten kommen können.

jedoch die 6 wächter sind schon drinnen =/


----------



## essey (31. Oktober 2008)

Hab es gestern auch mal versucht. Als Krieger. Das erste Problem war, dass ich nach der 1. Grp den Debuff hatte. (alle 3 sek. oder so 150 dmg und 100% weniger HP-Reg.) Hab mir dann in IF ein paar Läuterungstränke gebraut und auf def umgeskillt, da ich recht viel DMG gefressen hab.

Als Def hab ich den ersten Ziggurat noch gemacht und als ich weiter wollte unglücklich gepullt. Mach eigentlich nix, aber wenn die dämlichen Gargoyles kommen bin ich so gut wie tot. Das werde ich aber auch noch lösen. Heute abend habe ich mehr Zeit ^^

Der Boss beim 1. Ziggurat war auch schon recht knapp. Da bekomme ich einfach keine Wut, weil die alte nicht schlägt, sondern nur castet. Hat ewig gedauert :/

Mit meinem Jäger habe ich strath schon vor ewigkeiten Solo geschafft. Aber dem gönne ich das Mount nicht, da ich ihn sehr selten spiele ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (31. Oktober 2008)

ohhh!

bkeleanor *Umarmistdochallesnichtsoschlimmschulterklopf* Belphega.

Hab das Baron Mount auch noch nicht. bin zwar blad ehrfürchtig und hab bei Wohlwollend gestartet^^


----------



## Moraven (31. Oktober 2008)

> Ich könnt heulen.


machste doch schon ^^


----------



## Belphega (31. Oktober 2008)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> ohhh!
> 
> bkeleanor *Umarmistdochallesnichtsoschlimmschulterklopf* Belphega.
> 
> Hab das Baron Mount auch noch nicht. bin zwar blad ehrfürchtig und hab bei Wohlwollend gestartet^^




^^ danke

irgendwann bin ich bestimmt auch besitzerin vom mount.
ich farm strath zurzeit meist 4x täglich. das isn bisschen über ne stunde.

ich will meiner kuh ein pferd gönnen.


----------



## Thalak (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich geh mit dem Hunter 1-2x am Tag da rein und frag immer nach dem Mount, aber der Baron wollt es mir trotz der Prügel nie geben... Als Jäger geht das auch immer recht fix: Aspekt des Affen + Abschreckung anschmeissen, bis zum Zwischenboss laufen, totstellen, umhauen, Gebäude leeren und das gleiche bis zum nächsten Boss. Der Timerun ist nie ein Problem, wobei der ja eigentlich auch uninteressant ist zum Mount farmen.

Was mich nur ärgert ist, das manchmal Ramstein nicht erscheinen will. Da sind alle Fleischklopse umgehauen und der kommt einfach nicht. Gibt es da einen Workaround? Ticket schreiben tu ich seit dem Patch deswegen nicht mehr, da die Wartezeit jetzt unerträglich ist, vorher musste ich selten mehr als 2 Minuten auf einen GM warten und ich denke mal das es momentan auch wichtiges gibt als die verschlossene Tür in Strat.

Gleich dreh ich noch eine Runde durch Strat, vllt. klappts ja diesmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soylent (31. Oktober 2008)

Cui schrieb:


> Also in eine Normale Ini kannste 5mal protag(man kann nur 5mal Resetten) also 7*5=35 Chancen.
> Und in Zg 1 mal Pro Woche sprich eine einmalige Chance pro Woche.



5x pro Stunde... da ich niemanden kenne, der das in unter 15 min pro Run schafft, kannste 24/7 starth rennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne hat ZG einen 4 Tage Reset.


----------



## Soylent (31. Oktober 2008)

Thalak schrieb:


> Ich geh mit dem Hunter 1-2x am Tag da rein und frag immer nach dem Mount, aber der Baron wollt es mir trotz der Prügel nie geben... Als Jäger geht das auch immer recht fix: Aspekt des Affen + Abschreckung anschmeissen, bis zum Zwischenboss laufen, totstellen, umhauen, Gebäude leeren und das gleiche bis zum nächsten Boss. Der Timerun ist nie ein Problem, wobei der ja eigentlich auch uninteressant ist zum Mount farmen.
> 
> Was mich nur ärgert ist, das manchmal Ramstein nicht erscheinen will. Da sind alle Fleischklopse umgehauen und der kommt einfach nicht. Gibt es da einen Workaround? Ticket schreiben tu ich seit dem Patch deswegen nicht mehr, da die Wartezeit jetzt unerträglich ist, vorher musste ich selten mehr als 2 Minuten auf einen GM warten und ich denke mal das es momentan auch wichtiges gibt als die verschlossene Tür in Strat.
> 
> ...



Das ist ein wenig buggy. Du wirst wahrscheinlich das Schlachthaus clearen, indem du dort eine Runde drehst und alles umholzt, was dir über den Weg läuft. Bei einer solchen Aktion konnte ich schon beobachten, dass eine Monstrosität im Eingangsbereich zum Schlachthaus despawnt ist, und so eine Art Reset stattgefunden hat. Das Gitter ging kurz auf, und dann wieder zu und Ramstein erschien nicht, als alle platt waren. 
Kann auch sein, dass du einfach zu schnell warst. Ich hatte auch schon den Fall, dass ich 10 minuten gewartet habe, dann ist eine Monstrosität nachgespawnt, umgehauen und Ramstein kam. Das war aber vor etlichen Patches.

Die beste Gegenmaßnahme wird sein, dass man sich immer im Eingangsbereich aufhält und sich die Mobs gleichmäßig von links und rechts ranholt.
(Die ursprünglich Taktik war ja auch, das man im Torbogen auf die Mobs wartet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badrobot (31. Oktober 2008)

Ja das Baronenpferd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



seid ner Woche geh ich manchmal auch da rein. Als Magier ist es eigentlich ganz gut machbar. Der Baron und Ramstein hauen zwar schon bisschen fest zu, aber vor Ramstein kann man sogar weglaufen, da er nicht sehr schnell ist. Jedenfalls hat mir bis jetzt keiner von beiden das Wasser reichen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Mount gab es auch nicht... 
Viel schlimmer, gestern verlasse ich deprimiert Strath zum Hintereingang und 10 Meter daneben sitzt ein Paladin auf genau dem Mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonyja (31. Oktober 2008)

Pala_mit_Gummihammer schrieb:


> Das haben wir Disney zu verdanken xD  (für die unwissenden Winnie Pooh)



... der heisst aber Tigger, oder??


----------



## keen. (31. Oktober 2008)

Leonyja schrieb:


> ... der heisst aber Tigger, oder??



laut eigener aussage in einer folge buchstabiert er sich selbst so:

T-I-doppel G-RRRRRRR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps:walt disney hat nich winnieh puh erfunden, das warn britischer schriftsteller (mein ich in erinnerung zu haben), walt disney hat nur die rechte bekommen und es dann weiter vermarktet.
gab schon mehrere bücher, bevors überhaupt nur ein richtigen comic/film/serie dazu gab.


----------

